# The Mason and Ball Jars - Help with i.d. please



## Ann (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi - I am wanting to sell a couple old Mason/Ball jars and am getting bogged down in the huge amount of information (an misinformation) out there.  Even though these jars are old, I'm guessing they are fairly common but want to consult with the experts before I do something stupid. Anyway, the lighter colored one is 9" tall, 4.5" diameter base, 2.5" diameter top and is marked The Mason. It has vertical mold lines down opposite sides and is marked on the bottom with the letter B. It appears to fall somewhere between blue and light blue on the canning jar color chart.  The darker bottle has the same dimensions,  aqua, is marked with a barely discernable Ball logo and below that is the word Mason in block letters. It is marked with the number 5 on the bottom, has vertical mold lines on opposite sides and a horizontal mold line about 5.5" from the bottom. This bottle has very thick glass and lots of bubbles.  A note on the Ball logo - it is closest but not an exact match to the 1910-1923 logo but the first "l" is garbled. Both jars have zinc lids lined with white glass and are marked Ball.  Can some one please help me identify these jars or share any information about them?  Thanks very much, Ann
​


----------



## deenodean (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello Ann, nice half gallon size jars, Both are USA made, the # on the bottom is the mould #,  very common jars. 'The Mason'   book value is about $20 -$25 , Ball Mason jar embossing is faint because it is from a worn out mould. Book value , $5.00 . Hope this helps.


----------



## Ann (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Deenodean - Thanks very much!  I appreciate the info.


----------

